# Beyond "Air on a G String" : Seeking Advice and Listening Suggestions



## bigbossblues (Dec 26, 2012)

Good day,

I have joined your lovely forum today in order to ask direction on one specific yet nebulous search: Simply put, I adore J.S Bach's Orchestral Suite in D Major, Movement II (famously referred to as the "Air on a G String" piece) and am seeking more works in this *mood*. To be clear, I am not necessarily looking for other pieces by similar period or composer, but rather other works having the same sort of ambient, lilting and mournful qualities found in this "Air," which I must regard as atypical of Bach's works in general. 

So, if I like this particular piece, who or what else might I also enjoy? I will continue to listen to many different sources on my own, but am unfortunately not at all well-educated in this area and randomly poking about has been fruitless to date. 

Your thoughts or suggestions are most welcome. Many thanks in advance for your consideration.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Try the Adagietto from Mahler's fifth symphony. Mozart's clarinet concerto. Schubert's Unfinished 8th symphony. For starters.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

You might like some of these:

Locatelli:"Christmas Concerto" 



 (an unusual broad and fine complete performance with Warchal and the Slovak Chamber Orchestra)
continuation: 




-> Brahms: 2nd Piano Concerto, 3rd Movement 




-> Rachmaninov: Symphony 2, Adagio 




-> Bruckner: Symphony 7, Adagio 



 




-> Vaughan-Williams: Tallis Fantasia 




-> Messiaen:"Les Offrandes Oubliees" http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PPK3_QUn7FM¨


----------



## Octo_Russ (May 11, 2010)

A very similar piece is Albinoni / Tomassi's Adagio, almost the twin brother of Bach's Air.


----------



## msvadi (Apr 14, 2012)

Bach: Ich Ruf Zu Dir, Herr Jesu Christ, BWV 639 (Busoni Transcription)
Bach: Sonata for Violin and Harpsichord No. 1 in B Minor, BWV 1014: I. Adagio


----------



## msvadi (Apr 14, 2012)

Famous Adagios http://goo.gl/cEw4J


----------



## bigbossblues (Dec 26, 2012)

Thank you all so much for these leads. I will need more time to absorb everything, but definitely on the right track, and the Albinoni and Locatelli both immediately capture my ear. Much appreciated.


----------



## TheVioletKing (Jan 9, 2013)

Bach: Brandenburg Concertos


----------

